
Built an Awesome Photo Filter App Using React and CSS - changyan
https://github.com/cyan33/css-filter
======
changyan
I learned the CSS filter property a couple days ago and I was thinking why not
create an online web app which is easy to adjust the filters and could let
people download the filtered pictures, just like the instagram app. We've seen
a lot alternatives, but they seem hard to use for me personally. So I tried
hard to make this app intuitive and really easy to use. Try it out here
[https://cyan33.github.io/css-filter/](https://cyan33.github.io/css-filter/)

